# New style whole house generator!!!!



## J CORRIN (Sep 14, 2007)

A friend of mine just told me about a new generator system (to be built) that he bought into. It is a 8-12kw ( he could remember) gen that doesn't not need any type of fuel or oil to run it. It runs off itself. The company is going to advertise it as a whole house gen. and you wont need your POCO anymore. It is going to be built so that if you need more than the supplied power that you will be able to put a couple of these in line with one another to double,or triple wattage, if needed. Already patented and has a state grant and they are working on a federal grant right now. What you think???


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Not much, you really need to study physics. UNLESS they have recently discovered an economical way to separate water into H and O.

When that nut is cracked there will be a new page written in history.

8-12 KW won't run much down here, my emergency gen is 7.8 and it will just run the basics and not all at once. The average home here needs about 24KW to run everything including A/C, the power grid usually goes down due to hurricanes.

If you're smart you won't invest in your friends product without a LOT OF RESEARCH.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Geneforce beat em to it:http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...10053&productId=100658715&N=524798+5389+90401


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Teetorbilt said:


> Not much, you really need to study physics. UNLESS they have recently discovered an economical way to separate water into H and O.
> 
> When that nut is cracked there will be a new page written in history.
> 
> ...


I have got to agree with this there has been a lot of hype on the net about similar " perpetual motion machines" none have worked and none have been powerful enough to bleed energy from especially that much. Save your money.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

J CORRIN said:


> It runs off itself.
> ....... What you think???


:laughing::no:.. and Obama's gonna fix the economy too...riiiiiight

I 'think' that is physically impossible...


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Darwin said:


> Geneforce beat em to it:http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...10053&productId=100658715&N=524798+5389+90401


 This isn't a generator it is a battery and inverter that needs to be recharged


----------



## J CORRIN (Sep 14, 2007)

Geneforce.... Not the same thing, They are only 1500 watts for $4700. The are going to 3-4000 for anywhere from 8-12 kw. 
NULLGRAV.COM


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

runs off itself?:blink:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Not to put too fine a point on the idea of a generator "running off itself" but that is a load of crap.

Save your money

Long live the second law of thermodynamics. 

Andy.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I looked into this one machine and yes, there's a physics problem that unless the world physics consortium agrees on, it will remain BS. I have personally seen it in action, however I was not able to confirm anything. It was running without any "fuel". 

If I can find the link I will post what may be the closest thing to what you say. A lifelong well known physicist designed it. Application of it is unknown.

The problem is the laws Einstein and others have for physics would be false. Can't have that. It would create upheaval on a world scale.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Barnum was right. :laughing:

Maybe W.C. Fields too. :shifty:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going to agree with everyone here. Regardless what kind of machine that it is, everything in nature requires some kind of fuel to operate. This includes us humans, tree's and all other wildlife. The only thing that could be considered running off itself is if the ouput is the same as its input and even then that is considered some kind of fuel. This even goes back to perpetual motion. We all know that the consumption of power will always be greater then the output, there is just no way around it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone wanna buy a bridge? I've got one in Brooklyn for sale.

This so-called 'generator that runs off itself' is nothing more than modern sorcery. Slight of hand and that's it. 500 years ago, elaborate machines were created that appeared to transform straw into gold, and they were nothing more than magic tricks.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

how is it supposed to work?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> how is it supposed to work?


Magic.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm a little skeptical. 

Also, I did a search and came up with a news article from 2008. At the bottom where people can leave comments, there were one or two skeptics, and the rest were folks absolutely gushing about the inventor. Almost cult-like. Creepy. 

Also, FYI, right now he's searching for investors. Imagine that.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

First Law of Thermodynamics..........


Matter (Energy) Can NOT be created nor destroyed. Matter (Energy) can ONLY change form.

Which means.............There will be waste in the process in the form of friction (Heat) and therefore there need be additional Energy introduced to the system thusly NEGATING the term "Perpetual".

In a PERFECT vacuum at ABSOLUTE ZERO, Perpetuity could, Theoretically, exist.

That is if Gravity could be overcome. (Gravity is NOT what you think it is!)


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Aggie67 said:


> I'm a little skeptical.
> 
> Also, I did a search and came up with a news article from 2008. At the bottom where people can leave comments, there were one or two skeptics, and the rest were folks absolutely gushing about the inventor. Almost cult-like. Creepy.
> 
> Also, FYI, right now he's searching for investors. Imagine that.



If the Shiit worked, he would NOT need Investors!

It is like Crack.........No need "sell" Crack. It sells itself!


First Law of Economics! Supply and Demand!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Aggie67 said:


> ..............Also, FYI, right now he's searching for investors. Imagine that.


I'll be the first in line to invest.

I'll send him a check for $500,000, which he can cash and send me $450,000 via Western Union.:w00t:



He's not really looking for 'investors'. He's looking for idiots with money.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> First Law of Thermodynamics..........
> 
> 
> Matter (Energy) Can NOT be created nor destroyed. Matter (Energy) can ONLY change form.
> ...


 Well said!!!


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

eh.. weak... i'm holding out till they come up with one that'll put out 1.21 gigawatts so I can power up the time machine in my garage. :whistling


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Anyone wanna buy a bridge? I've got one in Brooklyn for sale.




:laughing:.Hey! You stay the H away from MY Bridges!!!.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

31b said:


> eh.. weak... i'm holding out till they come up with one that'll put out 1.21 gigawatts so I can power up the time machine in my garage. :whistling


It's already here:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have always thought about it. If you used a more efficient energy producer with an efficient driver you might have some energy left over. You gotta remember there is some fuel in this system. It is the high intensity magnets that drive the system. Only thing is they don't wear out. Just because the 2nd law of thermodynamics states that energy cannot be produced out of nothing, the magnets are not nothing. And just because it is a law now, doesn't mean it can't be disproved later on. Black holes were only a theory many years ago and most said such an object couldn't exist. But now they find them everywhere.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Corrected by MALCO...the shame will be "perpetually" with me. 

I now go to commit seppuku.

Andy.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Aggie67 said:


> Also, FYI, right now he's searching for investors. Imagine that.


Soon as I get done scanning/printing out some $100 bills ~ I am *SO* investing in this.....what could go wrong?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Leo G said:


> I have always thought about it. If you used a more efficient energy producer with an efficient driver you might have some energy left over. You gotta remember there is some fuel in this system. It is the high intensity magnets that drive the system. Only thing is they don't wear out. Just because the 2nd law of thermodynamics states that energy cannot be produced out of nothing, the magnets are not nothing. And just because it is a law now, doesn't mean it can't be disproved later on. Black holes were only a theory many years ago and most said such an object couldn't exist. But now they find them everywhere.


Maybe, on a real long shot, you are correct. Maybe the physicists are wrong. Maybe, unlike the previous several million "perpetual-motion-scammers, this one is on the up and up. A prudent man would be skeptical in the extreme. People have been believing in magnets for perpetual motion for hundreds of years. They haven't yet made them work, and they violate the KNOW laws of physics. But maybe you'll get lucky. 

Go ahead, put up your house or something big then get back to us in a year of so and let us know how it worked out.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I agree it is a looooooooong shot. But when is the last time you had a news crew and a news station make any hoopla about a perpetual motion machine? I figure there is at least a little merit in the device. Still sounds far fetched. But even if it is real and it does work, the oil companies would buy up the patent and mothball it forever.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> :laughing:.Hey! You stay the H away from MY Bridges!!!.:laughing:


Your bridge? YOUR bridge?!?!? I happen to have the title to it right here in my pocket!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd be more likely to go to The Mother Earth News. 

I put together a 30X30' vegetable garden from their plan and ended giving lots of food to neighbors. 

They also published plans for stills for alternative fuel. I didn't use the one that I built for that but it worked really well. Hic!


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I'm building a nuclear reactor out of pop tart wrappers, smoke detectors, and old wrist watches. Soon I will be off the grid. Free energy rules!


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Leo G said:


> I have always thought about it. If you used a more efficient energy producer with an efficient driver you might have some energy left over. You gotta remember there is some fuel in this system. It is the high intensity magnets that drive the system. Only thing is they don't wear out. Just because the 2nd law of thermodynamics states that energy cannot be produced out of nothing, the magnets are not nothing. And just because it is a law now, doesn't mean it can't be disproved later on. Black holes were only a theory many years ago and most said such an object couldn't exist. But now they find them everywhere.


First Teetor, now they've got Leo too...


----------



## 31b (Jan 14, 2008)

BobsLandscaping said:


> I'm building a nuclear reactor out of pop tart wrappers, smoke detectors, and old wrist watches. Soon I will be off the grid. Free energy rules!


you're probably gonna need some paper clips and rubber bands too.. at least that's how MacGyver did it. :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

TimelessQuality said:


> First Teetor, now they've got Leo too...


They've had me for a while. With the theories I have seen in quantum mechanics almost anything seems possible. The weird stuff that happens at the molecular level and smaller is just completely fascinating. Atoms appearing out of nowhere and then disappearing. Electrons tunneling through materials that it shouldn't be able to. Many more exotic particles that we haven't discovered yet but exist on paper.

The high energy magnets that we can now produce make efficiencies that go off the charts if you compare them from a decade ago. This alone could promote a machine that could produce more power than it uses. I am still skeptical, but hopeful. If would be grand to be able to buy a unit that sat in your garage and just produced power with barely a need for taking care.

Mother nature is extremely complex and absolutely wonderful in the the way things are put together and the way they interact. I see many possibilities that can happen in our futures. We just need to have open minds and people who think outside the standard box of theoretical and limiting laws of physics. Just because the law has been proved, doesn't mean it is absolute. They say nothing can go faster than light in a vacuum, then they went and found a particle that can, the Tachyon. arty:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

As soon as they allow net-metering here, I'm going to have to get that magic...




]










Ahhh Kansas!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

31b said:


> you're probably gonna need some paper clips and rubber bands too.. at least that's how MacGyver did it. :thumbup:









​Silent Bob's an electrical genius. 
He won the science fair in eight grade by turning his mom's vibrator into a C.D. player using chicken-wire and sh**. 
Mother-fu**er's like MacGyver! 
No, mother-fu**er's better than MacGyver!








​


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

31b said:


> you're probably gonna need some paper clips and rubber bands too.. at least that's how MacGyver did it. :thumbup:


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

Perpetual motion and energy efficiency ain't all it's cracked up to be. Figured I'd tune my pickup truck up a little so I put those Titanium sparkplugs that save 20% and that little magnetic fuel line doo-dad that saves 25%. I also built one of those Popular Mechanics Nazi invented Carburators that GM has surpressed for all these years and that saves me another 40%. Keeping my tires properly inflated saves 10% and getting rid of the junk under the seat another 5%. I was just about to order one of those aftermarket oil coolers to save another 10% of my fuel, but then I realized all that crap adds up to 110% savings and I'd have to keep a bucket handy to catch the excess fuel!!!


----------



## Electric_Light (Nov 25, 2007)

Does it have a 5,000 lbs lead block on top of a 500' pole that turns the generator as it comes down?


----------

